# Something is not right...



## spoonifur (Mar 2, 2009)

Ah, how I found this place. My school's clear-com is bust. Searching for answers. (Works in the booth, doesn't work backstage, something is messed up.) Thread about my broken com is over here, come help!

Otherwise I'm in Grade 11, and I'm on our school's lighting crew. Currently I'm the sound girl, but I'm working my way up. (Lighting crew head, next year!) Also stage managing the school show this year. (Anything Goes!) Hell, I might just do this in college as well. 

The forum seems cool, nice to see some like minded people. I'll be sticking around.


----------



## icewolf08 (Mar 3, 2009)

Welcome to CB! Hope that we can help you out. Enjoy your time here.


----------



## cdub260 (Mar 3, 2009)

icewolf08 said:


> Hoe that we can help you out. Enjoy your time here.



Hoe that we can help you out? Planning on doing some gardening icewolf?

At any rate, welcome aboard spoonifur. Have fun in the forums and don't be afraid to join in the discussions once you've figured out your Clearcom issues.


----------



## photoatdv (Mar 3, 2009)

Or before, because if its anything like our comms it could be a long road. We've had 2 pros working on it for like 3 months and it's still non functional . (Think we're just waiting for parts at this point)


----------

